# Rejected for necessary part of appeal



## Krettek (17 Feb 2020)

I am currently going through with an appeal to a medical decision of UNFIT due to being on antidepressants from age 16-17, I was told specifically that my application was denied because my doctor tried me on several different medications and the RMO believes it’s high risk of reoccurrence. I turn 24 in April and have not felt this has been an issue since my original diagnosis and stopped medication accordingly almost 7 years ago. 

All totally understandable in terms of the CAF mental health standards for applicants but here’s where my situation becomes unanswerable no matter who I get through to whether it’s the medical section in Ottawa or the recruiting centre here in town: 

I need a psychiatric assessment for my appeal, I got a referral from my family doctor but it was rejected by the psych in her office because they won’t do an assessment for someone if it’s for an application, apparently my doctor contacted multiple other offices in order to have me referred there but it’s the same. Everyone I’ve spoken to with the CAF has told me they’ve never heard of a medical referral being rejected

Alternatively I contacted a few private practices in my area to book an appointment which I’ve been quoted anywhere between $800 and $3000 which I can say if it comes down to it I’ll suck up and pay but I’d rather that be worst case scenario for sure 

Has anyone ever heard of a situation relatively similar? Or have any suggestions I can try next?

Any and all information would be absolutely massive guys thanks so much


----------



## mariomike (17 Feb 2020)

Krettek said:
			
		

> Any and all information would be absolutely massive guys thanks so much



Medical Rejection: How to Appeal? [Merged] 
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/13453.150
18 pages.


----------



## Krettek (17 Feb 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Medical Rejection: How to Appeal? [Merged]
> https://navy.ca/forums/threads/13453.150
> 18 pages.



Unfortunately no help there, I have all the information I need in order to appeal (letter, specific topic) but I have no means of getting the assessment I need without paying upwards of $3000, wondering if anyone has ever had a referral for an assessment rejected and how they went about solving it
It was rejected due to it being for an application to the armed forces and not because I need to be assessed for treatment


----------



## Smith7000 (20 Feb 2020)

I'm currently going through a similar situation. I sat down with a psychiatrist a few weeks ago and will see him again as many times as necessary to convince him I am low risk. I don't understand why it's going to cost you this much. I completed part of a psychiatric assessment at the end of my one hour talk and will sit down with him again soon to discuss my answers to a 300+ question questionnaire.


----------

